# An Interesting Study of Drug Effects on Spider Webs



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 11, 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hkdQzlrZAdw


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

Damn... you know. I saw that the other day on OSF and I couldn't get it to load long enough to find out what happened with the last few spiders. I only got as far as the alcohol. I sent it to several people not even knowing that fabulous ending! LOL! 

Thanks Jon.


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 11, 2007)

I don't blame the spiders. When I get drunk, I don't make very good webs either.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 11, 2007)

:clap: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: :rollhappy: LOL I thought this was an actual study until the ending....Canadian Wildlife Service eh?


----------



## Heather (Jan 11, 2007)

The hammock was a bit of a give-away....


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 11, 2007)

lol it was when it got to alcohol when it really caught on for me...just a drug behind you


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Jan 11, 2007)

Alright here's the real one:
http://www.trinity.edu/jdunn/spiderdrugs.htm

Having seen it years ago made the above one much funnier because I *thought* I knew what I was about to see.

Jon


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 11, 2007)

thanks for the real one! I remembered that this test was done before which is why I got tricked so easily. My teacher used it in one of those drugs are bad lessons.


----------



## Equestris (Jan 12, 2007)

It just makes me feel sorry for the spiders.


----------



## Persephone (Jan 12, 2007)

Reminds me of "Reefer Madness"


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 12, 2007)

I got this in an email today...pretty funny


----------



## NYEric (Jan 12, 2007)

Just say "Yes!", just say "Yes!"; your friends won't think you're cool if you don't say "Yes!".


----------

